# DEBATE: Do you think some people just arn't meant to gain muscle?



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

*Are some people just not supposed to gain muscle?*​
Yes 1650.00%No1650.00%


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Right going to try and word this as clearly as possible:

We've all spoken or heard about how genetics plays a big role in bodybuilding at some point or other, to some people they may use it as an excuse as to why they're not gaining/improving very fast.

Other people say it's all about food or intensity.

Now here's where my own experience comes in:

I started at something silly like 8 stone in 2011, skinnyfat, at the end of this cut I'll be roughly 12.5 stone at 10% BF. I know this is progress, but personally I still feel shapeless and small as ever despite having to buy bigger sizes in clothes, and even when lean I can't say I've got great shape. I reckon I could have tried harder and that's my aim from now on since I tend to faff and give up fairly easy, but even if I take like a week off I notice I lose pretty much all shape and look like I've never trained. Compared to a mate who doesn't monitor training or diet and could probably compete in a natty comp (he is natty) if he leaned down despite drinking twice a week fairly heavy compared to me who rarely drinks.

What's everyone else's experiences and thoughts?

J


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Well some people just have superior genes. One of my class mates he is 185cm tall and weights about 85-90kg lean, he drinks 2-3 times a week, eats pizzas and drinks cola every day and only works out now and then. He's got a body near a fitness model.

You can only become the best YOU can be, that's the key word. We just have to accept that other people have won the gen lottery when it comes to this


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

DanishM said:


> Well some people just have superior genes. One of my class mates he is 185cm tall and weights about 85-90kg lean, he drinks 2-3 times a week, eats pizzas and drinks cola every day and only works out now and then. He's got a body near a fitness model.
> 
> You can only become the best YOU can be, that's the key word. We just have to accept that other people have won the gen lottery when it comes to this


That's a very good way to look at it mate.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> That's a very good way to look at it mate.


Yeah, it's just about doing the best you can mate. Although it can feel a bit though at times :lol:


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

I worked my way from about 9.5 stone to 11 stone and then my housemate and good friend asked if he could join the gym, come with me and I could instruct him on what to do and eat etc.

He was just as skinny as me when I started but as soon as he walked into the gym he ballooned. Got bigger than me in about 6 months and his diet was nothing special. Just added a weight gain shake but then pretty much ate his normal crap.

I was happy for him but p!ssed at the same time. We now weigh about the same (he is a good 4 inches taller though) but he's not been to the gym in about a year and I have been working my butt off!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Exactly as others say. Some need to work harder than others and that translates into any aspect of life love or work

Genetically people are meant for certain things hence the different bodytypes intellect levels etc

Doesnt mean einstien couldnt of become jay cutler or that jay cutler couldnt of become an astrophysisist.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

mrwright said:


> Doesnt mean einstien couldnt of become jay cutler or that jay cutler couldnt of become an astrophysisist.


I'm a teacher in a mixed comprehensive secondary school. There are children at the school that even if they worked their 100% hardest, won't become an astrophysicist. Don't get me wrong, I believe every child can achieve, but some have limits.

Could I become Mr Olympia? I don't think I have the genetics. You may think that's an excuse but I think it's valid. Yes I can become a monster with enough commitment and time, but will I be as good as Phil Heath? No I won't.

I am a firm believer in thinking positive and aiming for your best. But like others have said, everyone has potential, some just have more than others.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

ShaneB said:


> I'm a teacher in a mixed comprehensive secondary school. There are children at the school that even if they worked their 100% hardest, won't become an astrophysicist. Don't get me wrong, I believe every child can achieve, but some have limits.
> 
> Could I become Mr Olympia? I don't think I have the genetics. You may think that's an excuse but I think it's valid. Yes I can become a monster with enough commitment and time, but will I be as good as Phil Heath? No I won't.
> 
> I am a firm believer in thinking positive and aiming for your best. But like others have said, everyone has potential, some just have more than others.


What subject do you teach mate? And how does it fit in with the BB'ing lifestyle? Currently very keen on chemistry teaching at secondary/a-level. Totally agree too about the intelligence thing, reckon most kids can acheive the same basis till about key stage 2 then it will taper off


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> What subject do you teach mate? And how does it fit in with the BB'ing lifestyle? Currently very keen on chemistry teaching at secondary/a-level. Totally agree too about the intelligence thing, reckon most kids can acheive the same basis till about key stage 2 then it will taper off


I teach maths mate. I am actually conducting a research project at the moment focused on raising the attainment of lower ability (level 3 at the end of key stage 2) children. I think all students can get 5 A* - C with the right mindset and attitude towards learning (with some exceptions due to severe learning difficulties etc). Some kids just have to try stupidly hard bless them. It's my job to instil that mind set as much as it is to teach the material.

My average working day is 8am to 5pm with 30mins travelling to and from so I have plenty of time to train in the evenings unless there is a parents evening or something , but that will happen once or twice a term. Occasionally I will take work home. I'm in my 5th year now. My training year and first qualified year were a lot more intense though. Sometimes I would literally work from when I woke up to when I went to bed. There was recently a programme on bbc3 called 'tough young teachers' I think. Give that a watch.

The way the school day is set up is good for your diet though. You can eat at 'break' and lunch time and once the kids go home.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Read any of the biographies of the top bodybuilders from the last 50 years and they all had one thing in common - their physiques responded to weight training immediately. Not one battled for years against limited progress only to suddenly start growing later on. They were genetically predisposed to build muscle. A lot of us arn't but we learn to accept more modest levels of progress. After 35 years of weight training I can count on one hand how many times I've been asked if I 'do bodybuilding'. Yet over the years I've seen many guys use poor form, light weights, shoddy diets, and booze and still end up looking better/bigger than me - at least for a while. But that was then. At 53 I'm now healthier and stronger and have a better physique than virtually all of my 50 + year old colleagues and acquaintencies. And I still haven't given up - nor will I ever. I live for my 3 or 4 weekly battles against myself and the iron and I feel mentally well every time I do. I am absolutely convinced some people do not have the genetics for bodybuilding but that doesn't mean there will be no benefit - and it doesn't mean you should give up.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

ShaneB said:


> I teach maths mate. I am actually conducting a research project at the moment focused on raising the attainment of lower ability (level 3 at the end of key stage 2) children. I think all students can get 5 A* - C with the right mindset and attitude towards learning (with some exceptions due to severe learning difficulties etc). Some kids just have to try stupidly hard bless them. It's my job to instil that mind set as much as it is to teach the material.
> 
> My average working day is 8am to 5pm with 30mins travelling to and from so I have plenty of time to train in the evenings unless there is a parents evening or something , but that will happen once or twice a term. Occasionally I will take work home. I'm in my 5th year now. My training year and first qualified year were a lot more intense though. Sometimes I would literally work from when I woke up to when I went to bed. There was recently a programme on bbc3 called 'tough young teachers' I think. Give that a watch.
> 
> The way the school day is set up is good for your diet though. You can eat at 'break' and lunch time and once the kids go home.


I'll give that a watch mate, I reckon I could cope with that for two years. I just really like the order of a teaching job and the fact that you actually see your work going into other peoples lives. Whereas if I stayed on in chemistry research at the end of my degree I could write paper after paper and see some approved some declined because some higher ups don't like their tone.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Kazza61 said:


> Read any of the biographies of the top bodybuilders from the last 50 years and they all had one thing in common - their physiques responded to weight training immediately. Not one battled for years against limited progress only to suddenly start growing later on. They were genetically predisposed to build muscle. A lot of us arn't but we learn to accept more modest levels of progress. After 35 years of weight training I can count on one hand how many times I've been asked if I 'do bodybuilding'. Yet over the years I've seen many guys use poor form, light weights, shoddy diets, and booze and still end up looking better/bigger than me - at least for a while. But that was then. At 53 I'm now healthier and stronger and have a better physique than virtually all of my 50 + year old colleagues and acquaintencies. And I still haven't given up - nor will I ever. I live for my 3 or 4 weekly battles against myself and the iron and I feel mentally well every time I do. I am absolutely convinced some people do not have the genetics for bodybuilding but that doesn't mean there will be no benefit - and it doesn't mean you should give up.


That's class mate, I must admit without the gym now I'd have a pretty unstructured/wasteful life. I must say too, maybe something that hinder's my process is I spend too long on forums/youtube channels reading too much.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I'll give that a watch mate, I reckon I could cope with that for two years. I just really like the order of a teaching job and the fact that you actually see your work going into other peoples lives. Whereas if I stayed on in chemistry research at the end of my degree I could write paper after paper and see some approved some declined because some higher ups don't like their tone.


Yeh give it a watch. It's about 6 people doing he fast track qualification, not the PGCE but still worth a watch. One girl was working so much she was sleeping for an hour a night. Ended up falling asleep in front of a class full of kids!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've managed to gain 3 stone over a few years but really struggle to go that extra bit to make it seem impressive.

I eat really well, train often with plenty of focus on form and intensity, take structured aas cycles but still not happy with the end result.

My shape doesn't look like it should considering the effort I put in.

Week off training and look rubbish :cursing:

Yes in all truthfulness I could put even more effort in and do things slightly better, but that would come at a cost to my lifestyle, and it would then turn into something which I'd obsess about to much and impact on my relationship etc

To be honest, it p1sses me off at times and I think why should I bother, but then I look at others my age etc and I realize that I am in considerably better shape than them and that I am never going to compete so why do it the point where you no longer enjoy it


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

ShaneB said:


> Yeh give it a watch. It's about 6 people doing he fast track qualification, not the PGCE but still worth a watch. One girl was working so much she was sleeping for an hour a night. Ended up falling asleep in front of a class full of kids!


Thankfully I'm taking the PGCE route


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Do people ever think that their mate dave that just looks at weights, eats pizza daily and adds muscle for fun MAYBE isn't that truthful?

I could eat sh1t whilst out with my mates and make it fit my macros and they would b none the wiser. And the old one 'I only go to the gym once a week' when really they have golds gym in their garage.

Etc etc


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> I've managed to gain 3 stone over a few years but really struggle to go that extra bit to make it seem impressive.
> 
> I eat really well, train often with plenty of focus on form and intensity, take structured aas cycles but still not happy with the end result.
> 
> ...


very much with you there mate, I think at my ages (18) now, there's alot of people with just naturally athletic physiques but as I get older it'll decrease and I'll gradually look better and better in comparison.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

I belive genetics play a big part and some people gain a lot faster than others. But I also belive that with enough blood,sweat,hard work,determination that you can achieve anything you want in training and break through the barriers that hold you back.


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hard work and determination beats talent and genetics. Those two will bring you to a certain point and after that somebody you considered as genetic waste will outperform you. There`s guy in my gym who doesn`t know almost anything about the AAS he is taking, does biceps curls with 70kg, and squat with 120kg. He hit plateau with that training about half a year ago and I`m geting better every week. Knowledge, determination, dieting etc. can`t be replaced by some "gifted genetics".

"Genetics are nice, but limitations can be over come to an extent most individuals

have never even imagined. Even an average athlete possesses the potential for an

amazing physique far beyond their dreams." by Author L. Rea


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

i don't think ther are any people that arent meant to gain muscle unless you have a medical condition. ive seen many people complain they cant gain weight or cant do this or that in the gym, but when you dig a little deeper, its because they prefer going out and getting smashed to actually reading up on how do things, then doing it. some people are obviously going to gain muscle faster and may naturally hold more muscle, but genetics are usually more important for where you end up (your max potential). probably only 1% of people have the potential to deadlift 400kg. but then probably 95% of people if they put the work in over time could deadlift over 220kg. likewise only a very small amount of people have olympia potential but pretty much everyone can get into good shape with enough time and hard work. also these people who seem to go out alot and not pay much attention to the gym may just not feel the need to talk about it. they may have a perfect diet throughout the week and just fit social events into their macros, and may just be training on a simple program that focuses on the basics, which may seem like not much attention is being paid to the gym compared to the guy hitting his biceps from 4 different angles and doing 15 sets of ab exercises.

alot of it is mental aswell. this refers to two things: how you think youre training/ eating, and how you see yourself. ive seen loads of guys say theyre eating loads and training really hard, which they genuinely think they are, but look a little closer and theyre eating 2000 cals and doing endless curls and side raises.

as for how you see yourself, loads of guys will think theyre smaller than they are or fatter, especially when they compare to others. its probably in your head. ive seen loads of guys think theyre fat while bulking, so then decide to cut and a week in think they look skinny. their body composition obviously hasnt changed much in 7 days so its all in their head.

tl;dr: i think everyone can gain enough muscle to have an impressive physique/ be strong, it just may be harder for some.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I started training at around 14 and weighed a whole 8stone (my boy weighs that at 11!)

By the time I was 21 I was pushing 11stone and training on/off

At 30 I was around 14/15stone

At 35 I was just over 16 1/2stone

At 40 I am now 14 stone and around 9% bf (Lost 3 stone in 2013 as part of my get fitter and leaner and drop some of the bulk so I can pursue other hobbies)

As you can see I think as you age things within your body change, muscles gain a maturity and memory which makes it very easy to miss training (I do because of working away if there is no gym) and to put it back on very easily.

I always thought of myself as a hard gainer and took me nearly 20 years to gain 8 stone that I could maintain without the use of steroids. Personally at 40 I look in better shape then I ever did in my 20's and to be honest you can have a build like Arnie and still pick holes in it. That's what keeps us training. I bet everyone of us is not happy with a bodypart!

Eat well, train safely, be happy and the results will come, they may come slowly but at least they will be a lot easier to maintain


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Is absolutely the case that not all people respond as well as others to an equal effort of performance or stimulus of weight training or other type of exercise. The study below identifies some of the genetic variations involved but there are others identified too in other studies - polymorphisms of the genes that regulate IGF1 response have recently been identified as being highly important in the degree of response, and genetic variations in muscle fiber type distribution also are important. There are other factors beyond choosing the right routine, eating right and resting too that also affect response to weight training - age, gender and hormonal status all being pretty obviously significant.



> *High responders to resistance exercise training demonstrate differential regulation of skeletal muscle microRNA expression*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I voted yes. Some people clearly have a lesser genetic predisposition to gaining muscle and strength.

From training with the people I went to school with, I found their 100 metres time (or performance in other power sports) a pretty good indicator of potential.

Some people just have a hard time with lifting despite their best efforts. It is up to them to decide if it is worth their time to pursue the goal in spite of the odds being stacked against them.

Another thing to add is that some people simply don't have the balls for it. Heavy lifting takes serious guts. I see guys with potential quit the set when they clearly have another 2 reps in the tank. Done properly, lifting probably takes more out of your life than any other hobby.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

ShaneB said:


> I'm a teacher in a mixed comprehensive secondary school. There are children at the school that even if they worked their 100% hardest, won't become an astrophysicist. Don't get me wrong, I believe every child can achieve, but some have limits.
> 
> Could I become Mr Olympia? I don't think I have the genetics. You may think that's an excuse but I think it's valid. Yes I can become a monster with enough commitment and time, but will I be as good as Phil Heath? No I won't.
> 
> I am a firm believer in thinking positive and aiming for your best. But like others have said, everyone has potential, some just have more than others.


Einstein and cutler was Maybe a slight exageration my point was tho the skinny nerdy kid can become a massive beast and the big stupid lad can become academic

I agree that becoming elite in anything is impossible for 99% of people


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

mrwright said:


> Einstein and cutler was Maybe a slight exageration my point was tho the skinny nerdy kid can become a massive beast and the big stupid lad can become academic
> 
> I agree that becoming elite in anything is impossible for 99% of people


That was basically my point. If I had wrote it like that it would have saved me some time haha!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I think a reason why a lot of us feel like we are spinning our wheels is the fact most of US follow each other, we are like sheep and none of US really think for ourselves.

I was watching some of rich piana's videos and he was the one who has made me see this.

The whole point is to experiment. Oh 'john says I should do 6-8 reps, 3 sets and 3 exercises per body part' and we all follow this blindly.

Rich goes on to say how he used to study other bodybuilders and how they don't go heavy for 8 reps. The reach more for 10-12.

Normally for arms I will start at 25kg and work up to around 40kg dbs then do a few other exercises. But last Tuesday I thought....fvck the sheep, I'm going to follow what rich says and what I see Cutler and flex wheeler doing. So I got a 20kg db and lifted that fvcker till I could no longer lift my arms.

Normally the next day my arms are fine, but after this workout I was sore for 3 days and my arms felt pumped for the whole time they were sore.

Its the same with the drugs, we follow what Pete and Dave and johnny says. But we don't experiment for ourselves. You want to know what parabolin does? Run it by itself. And find out. Everyone says test is best? Is it though? We all just vomit what everyone else says and when the question arises we spout the same crap we read on the internet


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> very much with you there mate, I think at my ages (18) now, there's alot of people with just naturally athletic physiques but as I get older it'll decrease and I'll gradually look better and better in comparison.


I'm 20 years older than you!!

At 18 then you have just started on your journey mate, keep going and if something isn't working, then change it.

Sounds boring having to hear this, BUT, diet is the biggest hurdle to get right.

It needs to be sustainable and consistent.

Maybe consider getting a coach etc to help you with a diet now to avoid lots of wasted time in the future


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

cas said:


> I think a reason why a lot of us feel like we are spinning our wheels is the fact most of US follow each other, we are like sheep and none of US really think for ourselves.
> 
> I was watching some of rich piana's videos and he was the one who has made me see this.
> 
> ...


I have always said this what works me for may not work for you it is about listening to your own body and tweaking it to suit your goals exactly the same as life. My life is anything but normal and thank fudge it is as I could not do what 75% of the rest of the population does. Try it if it don't work or like it tweak it until you do. Does it get any simpler than that?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

everyone can gain muscle, don't doubt that at all, but if ppl aren't happy until they look like someone else (possibly a unrealistic target in some cases) they wont notice alot of what they have gained because they don't really compare to them selves but just see smaller than their goal.

everyone can look like they have trained for years and dwarf the average person, but the problem is ppl in this sport dont use the average as a baseline and instead use other ppl who might be more experienced or simple have better genetics. if you top weight is 14 stone lean or 18 stone lean its still big if you stood in a normal crowd.

one lad where i work always says he cant gain or lose fat, when i ask him he has no clue what he is doing but claims to be doing everything right then wont take any advise, even the basics like stop changing your diet every 3 weeks cos your paranoid about gaining fat or losing muscle... not gaining muscle is all in the persons head to me, if you cant manage the lifestyle you wont gain, and alot of people fall and claim their un able to gain before even getting over the first step of learning what to do..., when you can almost guarantee that with some coaching they would be able to get a respectable physique


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> I've managed to gain 3 stone over a few years but really struggle to go that extra bit to make it seem impressive.
> 
> I eat really well, train often with plenty of focus on form and intensity, take structured aas cycles but still not happy with the end result.
> 
> ...


I just read this and you have just answered the question in what you have said.I can guess that the OP does similar..He does what he feels is enough and wants better gains than he is getting..


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

"A true mesomorph will look like hes spent 10 years training in 6 months.A true ectomorph will appear he has been training for 6 months, after 10 years" -Arthur Jones.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I think some peoples bodies are more 'in tune' with itself. the human body is build to be lean and built for endurance so the ideal human form is lean and toned at a sensible bodyweight, so if your appetite, genetics/ metabolism etc are all in tune then it will be easier for you to maintain at a set bodyweight and not sway much either way as long as your fed..

if its not so in tune ie an appetite greatly above what you need then 'un-needed' weight gain can/will occur.

this is fine for living in todays age if you want muscle to look good but on the survival side of it, over developed bodies don't come top of the pyramid, a lean toned fit body does.

the less weight you can function with is better for health. so In that sense, finding it hard or being unable to gain weight is a gift not a curse.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> Read any of the biographies of the top bodybuilders from the last 50 years and they all had one thing in common - their physiques responded to weight training immediately. Not one battled for years against limited progress only to suddenly start growing later on. They were genetically predisposed to build muscle. A lot of us arn't but we learn to accept more modest levels of progress. After 35 years of weight training I can count on one hand how many times I've been asked if I 'do bodybuilding'. Yet over the years I've seen many guys use poor form, light weights, shoddy diets, and booze and still end up looking better/bigger than me - at least for a while. But that was then. At 53 I'm now healthier and stronger and have a better physique than virtually all of my 50 + year old colleagues and acquaintencies. And I still haven't given up - nor will I ever. I live for my 3 or 4 weekly battles against myself and the iron and I feel mentally well every time I do. I am absolutely convinced some people do not have the genetics for bodybuilding but that doesn't mean there will be no benefit - and it doesn't mean you should give up.


Well said :beer:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't understand the why people have voted yes to this..We all know that genetics play a major part in being the best but we also know that anyone can build muscle and they do ,even walking will build muscle..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

It took me 4 years to go from 70 odd kg to 125kg albeit with some fat


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

gearchange said:


> I just read this and you have just answered the question in what you have said.I can guess that the OP does similar..He does what he feels is enough and wants better gains than he is getting..


I'd agree mostly as well mate, but you also see some people putting less effort in and do things half heartedly and their results are much better.

I'm guessing if you REALLY want to improve then you just got to put even more work in.

All depends how important a great body is to you over a good body!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> I'm 20 years older than you!!
> 
> At 18 then you have just started on your journey mate, keep going and if something isn't working, then change it.
> 
> ...


That might be worth doing mate, I always get too fat on a bulk :lol:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

gearchange said:


> I just read this and you have just answered the question in what you have said.I can guess that the OP does similar..He does what he feels is enough and wants better gains than he is getting..


I'd say I agree with you to an extent there mate, more specifically in my training since I never really go for the last 1-2 reps. I did today though and I'm feeling better for it.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

gearchange said:


> I can't understand the why people have voted yes to this..We all know that genetics play a major part in being the best but we also know that anyone can build muscle and they do ,even walking will build muscle..


Cos it makes them feel better. Ask those same people about fat people who say they're just built that way then they'll call them lazy and say they eat too much junk and anyone can lose weight. 

If I went to the gym more and ate better of course I'd be in better shape, I don't make excuses, I just do what I do and accept the results.


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

gearchange said:


> I can't understand the why people have voted yes to this..We all know that genetics play a major part in being the best but we also know that anyone can build muscle and they do ,even walking will build muscle..


Lazy people often look for excuses as to why they cant do something


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Good thread and fair replies from pretty much everyone.

Had a gym buddy that was about 8kg lighter than me, was eating crap all day long, every day but still had visible abs and was shifting almost twice as much weight as I was on compound exercises. The first time he deadlifted, he done 100kg for 2 reps when I could only do 3 reps on 80kg even though I was deadlifting for a while and was working so much harder than him and had a good diet.

Another example, not to do with bodybuilding, is a girl I know. Used to spend at least 5-10 hours doing revision each week and still got lower grades than me when I did revision once a month for two hours lol, literally done all my revision a day before the exams.

So yeah, doesn't really matter how hard you work, all up to the individual and his strengths whatever they might be.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Carbon-12 said:


> Good thread and fair replies from pretty much everyone.
> 
> Had a gym buddy that was about 8kg lighter than me, was eating crap all day long, every day but still had visible abs and was shifting almost twice as much weight as I was on compound exercises. The first time he deadlifted, he done 100kg for 2 reps when I could only do 3 reps on 80kg even though I was deadlifting for a while and was working so much harder than him and had a good diet.
> 
> ...


I'm a last minute reviser too haha.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Started training at 16 whilst in the army and i weighed about 13.5 stone

Started weightlifting at 21 and managed to get to roughly 17 stone

in 2013 at my heaviest i hit 22 stone but some of it was fat im down to 19st 10lbs now injury and illness helped that.

I find that i can put weight on really easy especially fat but shifting it is another story lol


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I'm a last minute reviser too haha.


Long term memory is awful so not laziness to blame at all


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Carbon-12 said:


> Long term memory is awful so not laziness to blame at all


Fun fact that my long term memory is actually diagnosed as being significantly below average, so I'm gonna stand by that as my revision tactic :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

In 2007 I was 13st 3lb, and my appalling diet (amounts) seemed like it was etched into my DNA.

Couldn't gain, but with some determination I managed it, went to 14st....15st.

But I will say if it wasn't for the training I couldn't of achieved what I have today.

I'll say this if you drop your guard, you'll be back to square one

At moment I'm 17st 5lb and 2 stone heavier since December , as stated above if I don't keep a constant check, it'll all have gone.

Consistency is the key


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hafpor said:


> In 2007 I was 13st 3lb, and my appalling diet (amounts) seemed like it was etched into my DNA.
> 
> Couldn't gain, but with some determination I managed it, went to 14st....15st.
> 
> ...


very easy to let you guard down mate, stopping counting macros etc


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

I feel for you guys that struggle to gain.

I'm the other way, can't lose it (or struggle to)

Crazy really as I'm probably in the gene pool that could be monster easily , problem

Is I just don't want it !!

I don't even have the slightest want to bulk .

I'm sure if I eat 5,000 cals a day hit a good deca and test cycle I'd be pretty big pretty fast .

All I want to be is lean !!

Grass is never greener on the other side if the fence.

As I'm sure you may not a understand why I don't wanna monster size myself , I struggle to understand why you guys with skinny genes don't just build a little then cut ??

Zyzz style ?


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

I think OP, as many BB'ers, displays signs of body dysmorphia.


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

ShaneB said:


> I teach maths mate. I am actually conducting a research project at the moment focused on raising the attainment of lower ability (level 3 at the end of key stage 2) children. I think all students can get 5 A* - C with the right mindset and attitude towards learning (with some exceptions due to severe learning difficulties etc). Some kids just have to try stupidly hard bless them. It's my job to instil that mind set as much as it is to teach the material.
> 
> My average working day is 8am to 5pm with 30mins travelling to and from so I have plenty of time to train in the evenings unless there is a parents evening or something , but that will happen once or twice a term. Occasionally I will take work home. I'm in my 5th year now. My training year and first qualified year were a lot more intense though. Sometimes I would literally work from when I woke up to when I went to bed. There was recently a programme on bbc3 called 'tough young teachers' I think. Give that a watch.
> 
> The way the school day is set up is good for your diet though. You can eat at 'break' and lunch time and once the kids go home.


I've mentioned before but I work in an fe college lecturing mechanical engineering to school leavers and apprentices. Appreciate your point on the idea on everyone having different limits they can achieve in a particular area. I see it is my/ our job to develop any weaker areas to a minimum standard and really assist them in working towards their individual strengths. As for diet I think teaching can be ideal due to breaks between lessons. We get free use of the college gym ( fully commercial gym) and get to use this between normal working hours when we have no lessons. Teach on average about 18-20 hours a week so leaves plenty of opportunity for training. Do find at the minute (2nd year full time) that I am doing a lot of prep, marking etc. can sometimes be working all evening as you said: however it is nice when we get the big blocks of time off. We work out with about 61 days holiday. Can honestly say though I love my job, I love working with the students and wouldn't change it for the world and the fact it is supportive of a training lifestyle is just an added bonus.

Plus with a lot of the students being between 16 -24 you can really relate to what they are going through. Think sometimes being younger can be a help whereas at other times in can be difficult instilling discipline.

Stu


----------



## MATtheHAT (Sep 1, 2013)

I think that if the question had been- Do you think genetics play a part in some people being able to build muscle easier than others ?

or- Do you think its a lot harder for some people to gain muscle?

Then I think the vast majority would have answered yes, but the question is just too clear cut for me.

Anyone can build muscle - its just that some people have to put more effort in.

That's my opinion anyway, and seems to be the overall opinion of most people on this thread.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Kickboxer.Stu said:


> I've mentioned before but I work in an fe college lecturing mechanical engineering to school leavers and apprentices. Appreciate your point on the idea on everyone having different limits they can achieve in a particular area. I see it is my/ our job to develop any weaker areas to a minimum standard and really assist them in working towards their individual strengths. As for diet I think teaching can be ideal due to breaks between lessons. We get free use of the college gym ( fully commercial gym) and get to use this between normal working hours when we have no lessons. Teach on average about 18-20 hours a week so leaves plenty of opportunity for training. Do find at the minute (2nd year full time) that I am doing a lot of prep, marking etc. can sometimes be working all evening as you said: however it is nice when we get the big blocks of time off. We work out with about 61 days holiday. Can honestly say though I love my job, I love working with the students and wouldn't change it for the world and the fact it is supportive of a training lifestyle is just an added bonus.
> 
> Plus with a lot of the students being between 16 -24 you can really relate to what they are going through. Think sometimes being younger can be a help whereas at other times in can be difficult instilling discipline.
> 
> Stu


I love it too mate. Hard work but wouldnt change it.


----------

